# General > Birdwatching >  Osprey at Achavanich

## Tilly Teckel

I saw my first Osprey yesterday! It was at Achavanich, just sitting on a fence post, very relaxed and not at all skittish. I thought at first it had a frog in it's claws but as it flew off you could clearly see it was a nice little brown trout. My pictures aren't the best as I was over-excited! Wish I'd got some pics of it flying - it was an awesome sight.

----------


## Seabird

Fantastic pictures. I saw the same bird on Monday morning on a fence post on the Rumster Road above Loch Stemster. No camera with me.

Colin

----------


## Kenn

We watched it Monday pm, got some photos but no where as good as your's Tilly ::

----------


## Lingland

Is that a first for Caithness?.

----------


## Lingland

I dont think anglers will be very happy.

----------


## grumpyhippo

I was speaking to 2 anglers last week and they described their absolute joy at fishing in Caithness whilst watching an osprey take a fish. They said it made the joy of fishing in the wonderful country side so much greater.  Judging by their accent they had traveled a fair distance to get to the area and no doubt were spending a good amount for the privilege. They also appreciated the the presence of otters, I supposes plenty fish eaters equals plenty fish and I understand most river fishing is catch and release anyway.

Excellent capture TT

----------


## gerry4

> Is that a first for Caithness?.


sorry but no

----------


## Tilly Teckel

No, I googled it when I got home and found a site where they were tracking a number of Ospreys in 2008 and the one I read about (named Morven) appeared to fly around 60 miles north every day just to fish in the lochs of Caithness, mostly Calder and Achavanich. Anyone know if they're still tracking them?

----------


## kas

http://www.roydennis.org/osprey/inde...id=284&sid=116  Morven, nothing up to date for this year but plenty other birds to choose from. 

Here is the story of one of our chicks from last year Joe who was sat tagged but it has a sad ending. Ospreys have been here for many years and all the anglers I know of are only too delighted to be seeing them fishing on the local Lochs. Heard a story of one last week being attacked by a Mute Swan. 

http://www.roydennis.org/osprey/index.asp?id=244

----------


## Lingland

thank you thats nice to know

----------


## Corrie 3

I wouldn't give too much away, remember the last one which was in the Lybster/Dunbeath area and had been shot?  It died in the hands of the SSPCA unfortunately!

C3......... :Frown:

----------


## gerry4

It is best to keep the location of nests & birds that are not publicized quite in case any harm come to them, either being shot or eggs stolen

----------


## kas

Nobody gave any nest details apart from details that are on a website by a Roy Dennis who knows more about these birds than all of us on here put together. Ospreys are being seen round Caithness daily this time of year and I know of at least 5 sightings this week they are not a rare sight. So I dont think anyone posted anything untowards on this thread. Great photo Tilly and no leg rings which is a shame or you would probably have been able to read them and get its details. .

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Yes, I did have a look to see if it had a leg ring, but no. I'll certainly be keeping my camera with me from now on in case I catch sight of him (or is it her??) again!

----------


## Mrs Bucket

I will keep a lookout as I pass that way regularly it is sad to think that it could be harmed in any way by humans.

----------


## Pterodroma

> Is that a first for Caithness?.


Ospreys are well established in Caithness there are at least 4 known breeding pairs

Pterodroma

----------


## Baconbuttie

Think I saw one flying over the road today with a fish in its claws beside the old Loch Watten Hotel,   was driving so didnt get a good look.   Do other birds carry fish ??

----------


## donss

Had a good sighting of an osprey last week, circling above central Watten....




> Think I saw one flying over the road today with a fish in its claws beside the old Loch Watten Hotel,... ...Do other birds carry fish ??


Do other birds carry fish? Only on a Friday night after the Camps closes!

----------


## tailblue silver

it feeds a lot at loch watten around at the old boat shead  i even got to see it taking am other bird  ::  but dont go right down to the loch just stand back at the woods thanks

----------

